# Weird Time On July 8



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

This is pretty cool.

AT 5 MINUTES AND 6 SECONDS AFTER 4 A.M., ON THE 8TH OF JULY, THIS YEAR, THE TIME AND DATE WILL BE: 04:05:06 07-08-09

THIS WILL NOT HAPPEN AGAIN UNTIL THE YEAR 3009!!!
(I had a deep feeling that you all just needed to know this) ;-)

Bob


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We needed to know this a few weeks ago so we could plan a rally around it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campfirenut said:


> This is pretty cool.
> 
> AT 5 MINUTES AND 6 SECONDS AFTER 4 A.M., ON THE 8TH OF JULY, THIS YEAR, THE TIME AND DATE WILL BE: 04:05:06 07-08-09
> 
> ...


That is soooo cool!!!!!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

and 6hr 6 min and 6 seconds later it will be 7-8-9 10:11:12


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Is that too early to have a beer to celebrate this cool window of time??


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I need to do something







fun at that moment


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

And last year on June 7th at 3:04:05 it was 03:04:05 6-7-8 and the year before that at...... Oh never mind.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

tdvffjohn said:


> Is that too early to have a beer to celebrate this cool window of time??


Nope....it's always happy hour somewhere!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jelly Donut said:


> Is that too early to have a beer to celebrate this cool window of time??


Nope....it's always happy hour somewhere!!








[/quote]

Just say up...then it won't be "early" it will be "late"


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> We needed to know this a few weeks ago so we could plan a rally around it.


That is a great idea. We can take as much time and make this as convenient as possible for camping. If we wait one year it will still be in the early morning hours when we celebrate. It would be at 05:06:07 on 8/9/10, but if we go ahead and wait three years we can sleep in and start the party at 07:08:09 on 10/11/12, plus it is cooler that time of year if you want to do it somewhere in the Southern part of the country. Since we don't have a 13th month, it looks like 7 am is as late as we can start it....but heck, it's 5 o'clock somewhere.







Hmmmmmmm. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

and all of this revolves around MY birthday hehehe ----see I knew that date was special for a reason---oh wait, that's me heheheh jk jk jk


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Or in August...for those of us who use the military way:

04:05 hrs, 06 seconds...on the 7th day of August 2009.
07 08 09


----------

